

I'm matching $1k in bounties on community-improvement tasks at my new site (LA) - bhauer
https://brianstaskforce.com/blog/i-will-match-the-next-1-000-in-bounties

======
krg
I typically donate to some of these charities anyway, so I like being able to
use those donations to help change things I care about. Definitely going to
take advantage of the donation matching.

~~~
bhauer
Thanks! That's the basic idea: many people are already charitable and make
donations of money fairly routinely.

Why not do that plus attach a little bit of local significance to those
donations? It allows you to say to the powers-that-be in your community, "I am
donating this $50 to the American Cancer Society as a bounty on you fixing
this particular problem with [insert whatever it is you want done here]."

Alternatively, you can mark the donations as bounties that are released to the
charities when the tasks complete. This would provide some incentive to those
who can actually do the work to see that the tasks get completed.

It's an untested concept, but I'm giving it a serious try. I hope to convince
a local government or business to do something that the users want done soon.

